# Workshop Lighting



## jmshep (Feb 6, 2011)

In a recent thread about an optical tachometer it was rightly mentioned that fluorescent (strip) lighting might cause a problem with the calibration. It is also worth a reminder that fluorescent lighting on its own is perhaps not a good idea in the workshop as it can present a danger and/or discomfort when using machinery owing to the strobe effect. 

This is usually only a problem with the older type of lighting that operates at lower frequencies; those with electronic ballasts operate at a higher frequency as do the newer energy efficient lamps that use fluorescent technology.

The answer in any event is to have an adjustable bench light for each machine in addition to the overall workshop lighting.

Regards


----------



## milotrain (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently got some of the cheap T8 lights from HD and I really like them. I am of the belief that you can't have too much light in a workshop, and while I've never used an optical tach I don't notice a strobe effect with the T8s. I also run localized lighting though.


----------

